# 1800 Oliver may buy



## CTD03 (Nov 18, 2008)

What do I need to look at? Are they a good tractor? Does the diesel have any weak points, hydraulics... Thanks guys


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

How old is it?


----------



## CTD03 (Nov 18, 2008)

tractor beam said:


> How old is it?


http://classifieds.pennswoods.net/classifieds/viewad.cgi?adindex=1634534


this may help not sure. I didnt have time to call yesterday :usa:


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Check out this site for general information 
http://www.tractordata.com/farm-tractors/000/7/0/705-oliver-1800.html

It will tell give you the spec's and tell you what they sold for when they were new. These were made between 1960 and 1964 I believe.


----------



## CTD03 (Nov 18, 2008)

pogobill said:


> Check out this site for general information
> http://www.tractordata.com/farm-tractors/000/7/0/705-oliver-1800.html
> 
> It will tell give you the spec's and tell you what they sold for when they were new. These were made between 1960 and 1964 I believe.


thank you for the info 

guess no one ran olivers back then.


----------



## dieselman (Nov 23, 2010)

*oliver*

they are pretty decent tractors, use a waukasha 283 cubic inch engine, have a hydra power drive (2 speed clutchless shift) 6 forward aand 2 reverse transmission
the only disadvantage is no power steering although they did not steer heavy. the tractor looks good by the pics, hope it works out..........dieselman.


----------



## CTD03 (Nov 18, 2008)

dieselman said:


> they are pretty decent tractors, use a waukasha 283 cubic inch engine, have a hydra power drive (2 speed clutchless shift) 6 forward aand 2 reverse transmission
> the only disadvantage is no power steering although they did not steer heavy. the tractor looks good by the pics, hope it works out..........dieselman.


called the guy today he doesnt have any clue what the hours are on the tractor had the tac replaced since it didnt work. I still may go out and ask him about more and see it in person. boy that would do me just fine for the hobby want a be farmer.


----------



## farmertim (Dec 1, 2010)

Looks to be a good solid tractor, have fun hobbying, that's what I try to do.


----------



## CTD03 (Nov 18, 2008)

farmertim said:


> Looks to be a good solid tractor, have fun hobbying, that's what I try to do.


Thanks
Is this an A B C series from what I am gathering this is and A


----------

